

Apple's Siri Is as Revolutionary as the Mac - hype7
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/10/apples_siri_is_as_revolutionar.html

======
pascal_cuoq
> [computers cause] degradation of eyesight

Actually, the last time I heard, the evidence was that computer use revealed
existing eyesight degradation but did not cause it. Did some new elements
enter the picture?

~~~
hype7
[http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/eyestrain/DS01084/DSECTION=...](http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/eyestrain/DS01084/DSECTION=symptoms)

